# Ford 8670 powers out in field



## tphoenix (May 16, 2012)

i have a ford 8670 and it will power down, dropping RPMs in the field after about 4 hours. i have replaced the water/fuel sep, o rings on the fuel line that runs from it to the pump, the sediment filter on the bottom of the pump, along with new fuel cap, and put additives in the fuel. it starts and runs good but after its in the field for a couple of hours it starts to fall on its face any suggestions what to do?


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

These types of problems are always challenging. First you should determine if the problem is electrical or fuel related. I normally do this by tying the fuel shut off solenoid back with a tarp strap. If the tractor stays running its an electrical problem. Do this and then let me know what you find. Just remember that your tractor won't shut off with the key in case of an emergency.


----------



## tphoenix (May 16, 2012)

thanks for the help i actually pulled the outlet from the tank and there is a screen that was plugged with feathers. yes i said feathers from a bird. the tractor was at a shop for repairs on the transmission and was split, the tractor was there for about a year and set outside. the only thing that i can figure is that the cap was left off and a bird tried to make a nest.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Good job. What kind of shop would leave a split tractor sit outside for a year. I have found many things inside of diesel tanks over the years.


----------

